# WOE Tumblers Michigan



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

I have two, what I guess to be WOE tumblers, for adoption. I found them, and was unable to locate their owner. I am in Macomb County Michigan, and would like to find a home for them with someone who has a loft. One is red and white, the other is black and white. They are very pretty, and friendly. I have had them for several months now, and they are eating and drinking well. I did have a fecal run on one pigeon, and it was negative. If anyone is interested in adopting them, please contact me. I would love to find them a home where they can be housed with other pigeons, and enjoyed by a knowledgeable fancier. I believe they are both hens, since they get along quite well being housed together. Only pigeon fanciers need apply, I am not interested in adopting them out for dog training or any other such practice.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you post images??

Thank you!


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the red and white, this is a picture from when I first got her. She looks better now.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

The black and white when I first got him. He has filled out some and his foot feathering is more "flashy" now.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Can you see the images? If not, I'll try to get some more on tomorrow. (More recent). Or, there should be some pictures in some of my older posts. I know I had posted some a while back. They both have filled out since the first pictures, and are much prettier now.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

here will help you post the picture.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

The red looks like a mottle...if you get a chance get a side shot of that red one please...also she has a leg band?


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

No leg bands on either. I'll try to get better pics today. Thanks for the help with the pics!


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

Just FYI, I did take side pictures yesterday. However, I need to wait for my husband to show me how to put them on the computer. I can't seem to figure it out. Just wanted to explain what the delay is!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, I belong to a WOE website and I was hoping to use the side shots of the birds you have to try and find them a home or help find their owner for you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds  I really like the red motle. The other looks like a mix though.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree Mary, the red mottle is. Ice and looks pure WOE but first looks mixed.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice I meant


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v74/Kriscritters/IMG_0177.jpg


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like them to go together though. I wouldn't want to separate them. Excuse how poopy their coop looks. I cleaned it after taking the pictures.


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

And one last picture.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to take that red one off your hands but I live in Georgia.

I will post the image on the WOE site and hopefully somebody will either claim her or take her in.

I'll let you know!


----------



## Emmastaff (Sep 24, 2011)

My only concern is that i do not want to separate them. It would be unfair to the black and white to have to live alone. So hopefully someone would be willing to take both? I will keep them if I need to. I just would like to see them go to someone with a bigger loft if possible. They were found together, along with a grey and white who died later that day. The people who worked at the facility where i found them said that there were more, but I never found them all.


----------

